# Beaver on the V



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

I decided to visit the V this past Saturday. Very few fish to be found. Ended up going 1/2. No rain all day and had most of the river to myself, so I'll take it. At least I avoided the squirrel anyway (reference to a post from last year, for those that remember). Anyway.....While the fishing is nothing to write about, this beaver is. While fishing on one of the lower access points, I noticed this huge shadow moving up stream. Thinking its a very large male, I get ready to make a perfect drift to it. All of the sudden I notice it is very brown and then this huge head comes out of the water. I yelled (border line screamed) as this beaver / German Shepherd came out of the water. I kid you not, if I had a pistol on me I would have shot in self defense. I scared it as much as it scared me and it took off. 

I know several of you guys fish the V and im sure at least someone has seen this thing before. If so, please back me up. I hope some of you got a laugh out this.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't fish down low very often, but i see a few every season farther up.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I see more and more beavers on the rocky and the lake erie shoreline...its absurd...go to wendy park and look at the trees....there all chewed up. only saw one monster before and it scared the crap out of me as it was night and it smacked its tail in the water 5 feet away from me
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I took a picture of that beaver... and it is huge. I'll try to put up the pic tonight.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Saw a coyote on the V Saturday, man they give me the creeps, might be time to start carrying a handgun, its the third I've seen this year on three different rivers. Haven't seen beavers this year but have been blessed with pretty regular bald eagle sightings.

C510I


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

I was able to access my home computer from my droid phone. I took these pictures last year.


----------



## Rick 88 (Jan 30, 2010)

That's the one. I had you in mind when I was thinking of those that probably fish that water a good bit. And he is active too. That beaver keeps downed trees around like a serial killer keeps trophies. Sucker even looks mean in that close up.


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

Rick 88 said:


> That's the one. I had you in mind when I was thinking of those that probably fish that water a good bit. And he is active too. That beaver keeps downed trees around like a serial killer keeps trophies. Sucker even looks mean in that close up.


I jumped out of the water because he was coming at me and took his picture on the way by lol


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Saw a coyote on the V Saturday, man they give me the creeps, might be time to start carrying a handgun, its the third I've seen this year on three different rivers. Haven't seen beavers this year but have been blessed with pretty regular bald eagle sightings.
> 
> C510I


Beavers are 10x scarier than coyotes....on another note I'm lucky enough to have a bald eagles nest pretty much on my street...see it alot and it never gets old. The one eagle is huge!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Mepps3 said:


> I was able to access my home computer from my droid phone. I took these pictures last year.


What a beast!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

theres a couple of beavers on the grand my dog loves to play with. he swims after one, that one goes under, the other pops up and smacks his tail, so my dog goes swimming after that one. they do this for hours. beavers are pretty harmless to people. I once pet one as it was swimming past me.


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

A second look tells all. Its not a beaver its Tom Hughes skinny dipping!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Cannon ball!!!!!


----------



## bigduck10 (Feb 15, 2009)

Have a buddy who traps beaver. Got two this year in two different traps about 100 yards apart.
Both were 40 pounds plus. Said he had to stop twice to rest while he was hauling the damn things out of the woods.
I have seen a few the last few years. They are all over Alum Creek and Delaware Res.


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

beavers are cool! I sen a few on the v! never seen a coyote although i seen them around juts not while out fishing! Glad I carry double blades! I got teeth too! lol


----------

